# Karate Pictures for my Book



## Makalakumu (May 18, 2009)

The following pictures are some shots I may use for my newest book.  I am posting them here to get some thoughts on their artistic value.  I know how I want to use them.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 18, 2009)

First group.  Which is best?  Why?


----------



## Makalakumu (May 18, 2009)

Second Group.  Which one is best?  Why?


----------



## Makalakumu (May 18, 2009)

Third Group.  Which one is best?  Why?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 18, 2009)

Have to be honest, I don't care for any of them, but #4 in both groups is best.  Group 1 #3 looks just messy. Rest are lacking 'something' to me, but I can't quite put my finger on it yet.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 18, 2009)

group 3, #1 is best.  Would be best cropped at the bottom crack-line. Better if the background (fence) was either removed or blurred to focus on the gear.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 18, 2009)

Group Four.  Which one is best?  Why?


----------



## Makalakumu (May 18, 2009)

Group Five.  Which is best?  Why?


----------



## Makalakumu (May 18, 2009)

Group Six.  Which is best?  Why?


----------



## Makalakumu (May 18, 2009)

Group Seven.  Which is best?  Why?


----------



## Makalakumu (May 18, 2009)

Group Eight.  Which is best?  Why?


----------



## Makalakumu (May 18, 2009)

Group Nine.  Which is best?  Why?


----------



## Makalakumu (May 18, 2009)

Group Ten.  Is he not the cutest kid in whole god damned world?


----------



## Makalakumu (May 18, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Have to be honest, I don't care for any of them, but #4 in both groups is best.  Group 1 #3 looks just messy. Rest are lacking 'something' to me, but I can't quite put my finger on it yet.



Do you think a new background would work?  Beach sand?  I'm looking for an old and used look.  Martial Arts equipment in pristine form isn't being used.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 18, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> group 3, #1 is best.  Would be best cropped at the bottom crack-line. Better if the background (fence) was either removed or blurred to focus on the gear.



Thanks.  This is all pre-photoshop.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 18, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> Do you think a new background would work?  Beach sand?  I'm looking for an old and used look.  Martial Arts equipment in pristine form isn't being used.


It's something to do with the layout in general. There's a randomness that doesn't work for me. Doesn't mean it's wrong, just not what I find pleasing.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 18, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> It's something to do with the layout in general. There's a randomness that doesn't work for me. Doesn't mean it's wrong, just not what I find pleasing.


Another problem I have with most of them is the shark fin shaped island in the back ground fighting for attention with you.  Soften the backgrounds so that attention is focused on you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 18, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> Thanks.  This is all pre-photoshop.


G5-#4, G6-#2, G7-#2, G8-#1,2,4,8  G9=all ok

Some things to look out for: weird stuff growing from head (hand sticking out of forehead, palm fronds giving a crown look, an airplane launching fro your eyes, etc)

Also, leave some additional space in front of you, to indicate you are moving in that direction.  

Look at the pictures but mentally remove you from them. Look for distractions in the background that will pull eyes off of you.

I'll try and go back over these in a little bit, see what else I can offer.  

Are you shooting yourself, or have someone else shooting? What are you using?


----------



## Makalakumu (May 18, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Are you shooting yourself, or have someone else shooting? What are you using?



Yeah, that is me.  My wife is taking the pictures.  We are using a pretty nice digital camera, 10 megapixals.


----------



## Tez3 (May 18, 2009)

Was that Naihanchi? if so could you show the rest please lol! Much better photos than I have in my book!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 18, 2009)

I don't care for the photos of the weapons laying on concrete or whatever that is.  Very distracting.  They need to be photographed in a studio.

The outdoor kata photos are fine, except they need fill flash.  The background is lovely but should not compete with the foreground subject.

The child is indeed a cutie.

NOTE: And keep those horizons straight!  Oceans that tilt make people seasick!


----------



## terryl965 (May 18, 2009)

Well for me the one of you are ok if the background was a little less, the weapons ones are just not good, they need to be done individually with a background that is like a soft dark color to present them in the right way. Weapon should be held ina  higher regard for the purpose of the book. I know you want thisto bethe best and I hope it will be.


----------



## bluekey88 (May 18, 2009)

The weapons photos need to be shot elsewhere with a different background.  The kata/hyung photos  need some flash or something.  You're too dark and I can't make out enough detail.

Bob's suggestions are excellent (wish my old photogrpahy teacher had given me such advice back in the day) 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> First group. Which is best? Why?


 
None, although the one with the belts horizontol would be the "best" of the group.


A question for you? What is the order for the belts? The Picture should tell a story or help explain, the colors not being together makes it difficult to follow in my opinion.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> Second Group. Which one is best? Why?


 
I like the last one as both the "Cane" and he Sword "Handles" are on the same side which gives the picture a Top. 

I understand the alternating knives / shorter blades, but take one with all "handles" on one side and see how that looks. 

Also if you are retaking pictures, try the Cane so the arch does not wrap over top a FMA Stick/cane.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> Third Group. Which one is best? Why?


 
Picture one in this group as it gives you an angle to SEE the items in the picture and Identify them the best.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> Group Four. Which one is best? Why?


 
The first one as the "angle" and "distance" are better from my perspective.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> Group Five. Which is best? Why?


 

I like the first one for the Islands in the back ground and that you do not cover them up, but, your let foot is not the same angle as Number four that also does not cover the islands in the back but the angle of the shot removes some of the islands on the left (* looking at picture *), and because of thei Shot angle change the left foot "looks" better to me. 

Picky I know.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> Group Six. Which is best? Why?


 

Number 2 as the picture is about you. It is a closer shot but still allows one to see where you are at.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> Group Seven. Which is best? Why?


 
The first one. 

The light cloud over your head in both shots, is more centered on your Fist in the first one.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> Group Eight. Which is best? Why?


 
Number 3 & 8 

And I like 3 the best, just beecause, but 8 gives a nice shot of you.

I do not like 7 as your eyes are down. The other transitions stances are either the wrong angle or one cannot see where you are going or where you were at.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> Group Nine. Which is best? Why?


 
None. 

Why I do not like them:

#1) You really cannot see the weapon. 

#2) The cane in your right hand seems to be at an odd angle the exposes it disarm and awkwardness. (* From the picture - perspective *)

#3) I like your weight placement in this one and the left hand looks good but the right once again seems to far twsited back by the wrist. 

#4) This is the "best" of the group, the tucked chin is ok, and weight is neutral maybe right biased which is ok for the shots, but that right hand wrist is still tilted back. If the back of the hand and wrist were straight it might look better for the picture. 

Knife work always attracts comments. No one is happen with how others approach knife work and many are not happy with any solution. That being said:

#5) You are concentrating on the opponents attack, your head and eyes are down. 

$6) I do not like crosses like that, but it is preferrence and or training styles. So, .... 

#7) is better as the water is in the background but, your head is down but not as much as the other one. 

Sorry not trying to get critical on you, but on what is "Seen" in the picture.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> Group Ten. Is he not the cutest kid in whole god damned world?


 

Where can I get glasses like that?


----------



## Makalakumu (May 18, 2009)

There's a lot of great comments here.  I may have to rethink how I'm planning to use this pictures and exactly how many pictures I may want to use.  Photography isn't a strong skill of mine, so it'll be really hard to produce something that will flow well with my text without distracting the reader.

Back to the drawing board.  Thanks for the comments, everyone.


----------



## jks9199 (May 18, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Have to be honest, I don't care for any of them, but #4 in both groups is best.  Group 1 #3 looks just messy. Rest are lacking 'something' to me, but I can't quite put my finger on it yet.


They're all just inanimate piles of stuff, and nothing "interesting" in them.

They might work better with the caption/explanation... but you need some life in there, I think...


----------



## jks9199 (May 18, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> There's a lot of great comments here.  I may have to rethink how I'm planning to use this pictures and exactly how many pictures I may want to use.  Photography isn't a strong skill of mine, so it'll be really hard to produce something that will flow well with my text without distracting the reader.
> 
> Back to the drawing board.  Thanks for the comments, everyone.


Rather than trying to do it yourself -- find someone to do it for you.  An art or photography student, for example, might be able to use the photos for a class project, while you then publish them in your book.  (Giving them full credit for the photography, of course!)    It's a win all around, and you might get it done cheap.  Or you might find someone in a photography club to do it for you inexpensively.  Just look at their work first...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 18, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> T Photography isn't a strong skill of mine, so it'll be really hard to produce something that will flow well with my text without distracting the reader.



There are plenty of budding/hopeful/emerging photographers who will work with you to produce suitable images either for very cheap or for free (give them experience and the right to keep images for their portfolios in exchange for the work).  You might give some thought to that.  They can be found at the local community college, on a local Flickr group, and via local photography clubs.

Many books are picked up, flipped through, and put down again because of the perceived quality of the photos.  It's not fair, but it is what it is.  If your goal is to sell your book, the photography is important, IMHO.  Good luck!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 18, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> Rather than trying to do it yourself -- find someone to do it for you.  An art or photography student, for example, might be able to use the photos for a class project, while you then publish them in your book.  (Giving them full credit for the photography, of course!)    It's a win all around, and you might get it done cheap.  Or you might find someone in a photography club to do it for you inexpensively.  Just look at their work first...



Seems we think alike on this, sorry posted seconds after you.


----------



## jks9199 (May 18, 2009)

That's OK... lets me expand on why!  

How many times has it been posted here that there's no substitute for a qualified instructor, or a real doctor or lawyer for good advice on those issues?  Photography is a specialized skill set and art.  Why tarnish lots of good research and writing with a crappy amateur set of photographs?  Would you turn in a doctoral thesis and have a 5 year old do the graphs?  Of course not!


----------



## Makalakumu (May 18, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> That's OK... let's me expand on why!
> 
> How many times has it been posted here that there's no substitute for a qualified instructor, or a real doctor or lawyer for good advice on those issues?  Photography is a specialized skill set and art.  Why tarnish lots of good research and writing with a crappy amateur set of photographs?  Would you turn in a doctoral thesis and have a 5 year old do the graphs?  Of course not!



Great posts all around.  I do happen to know some people who have a passion for photography.  I thought about asking them, but I wanted to try my own hand at it first.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 19, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> There's a lot of great comments here.  I may have to rethink how I'm planning to use this pictures and exactly how many pictures I may want to use.  Photography isn't a strong skill of mine, so it'll be really hard to produce something that will flow well with my text without distracting the reader.
> 
> Back to the drawing board.  Thanks for the comments, everyone.



Do not give up, but take the advice of those here and get someone to take some pictures for you. 

Try it again yourself, with some of the comments and if you do not like them as it is your book then keep the originals.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 19, 2009)

I think those photos on the beach have the potential to be stunning.  They have to be re-shot, but the location is fantastic.

Consider another type of photography done on beaches - female models.  They are popular because done right, they draw attention to the model even though the background is also dynamite.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/features/2008_swimsuit/

Notice the lighting and how it is used.  You can visualize the lighting that was used by looking at shadows in many cases.  Notice the background is both darker than the model and never entirely in focus, it is lovely but does not intrude.

Although I suspect you'll not be donning a bikini, the principles here are the same.  Fill flash, open aperture to throw backgrounds out of focus, experiment with camera angles to better illustrate your points, and keep focus on the actual point you're trying to make with a given shot - like on hands or feet or posture, etc.


----------

